# Hechtrezepte



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

Habe gestern einen erwischt von 63 cm. Der war auf einem Auge blind. Davon habe ich ihn erlöst. Dabei habe ich festgestellt es war eine sie. Aber sei´s drum, ich habe sie erst mal eingefrohren und warte jetzt auf eure besten Rezepte gekocht, geräuchert, gebraten, getrocknet... her damit, am besten mit Fotos. Habe hier zwar schon mal geguckt, aber das war nicht ganz so doll. Kreative Rezepte wären mir lieb. #6


----------



## svenskepilk (27. September 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Ich kann Dir aufgrund des Grätenreichtums nur empfehlen den Hecht einzulegen. Das schmeckt himmlisch. Ich such das Rezept bis Morgen mal raus.

Und Glückwunsch zum Fisch!!!

Gruß
Hans


----------



## hauki (27. September 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Hi Bondex,

hatte vor kurzem ein ähnlich gelagertes "Problem". Schau mal hier: http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/kategorie.php?kat=Fischgerichte - da findest Du eine Menge Fisch-Rezepte und auch einiges zum Thema Hecht.

Wenn man ihn filetiert hat sich das Thema mit den Gräten weitgehend erledigt und Dein dreiundsechziger sollte ein Abendessen für 2 Personen abgeben.

Gutes gelingen
/hauki


----------



## BigBen (28. September 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Hi schau mal hier nach vieleicht ist ja was für Dich dabei

http://www.webkoch.de/db/suchen.html?such=hecht

oder hier

http://www.anglers-rezept.de/

MfG

BigBen


----------



## arno (28. September 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*



			
				svenskepilk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Dir aufgrund des Grätenreichtums nur empfehlen den Hecht einzulegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hans



Wie bitte, Grätenreichtum!
Naja 20 Ist auch ne hohe Zahl!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. September 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Hier ein Rezept, das ich sehr empfehlen kann:

Bosses Hecht

1 Hecht, ca. 2,5 kg, küchenfertig 
1 Zitrone(n), nur den Saft 
30 gButter 
4 Tomate(n), gewürfelt 
1 BundPetersilie, gehackt 
1 Zwiebel(n), gewürfelt 
Senf, 
süßer 5 EL Curry - Ketchup 
200 ml Sahne 
100 ml Milch 
Salz, Pfeffer 

Den Hecht abspülen und trocken tupfen, mit dem Saft der Zitrone beträufeln, salzen und pfeffern.

Eine Fettpfanne diagonal mit Butterstückchen auslegen, darauf Zwiebel- und Tomatenwürfel verteilen sowie gehackte Petersilie.

Den Hecht mit der Bauchseite auf das Gemüsebett setzen, anschließend mit süßem Senf und Curry-Ketchup bestreichen, im vorgeheizten Backofen auf der 2. Schiene von unten bei 160 – 180 °C etwa 50 bis 55 Minuten garen.

Sahne und Milch vermischen, den Fisch ab und an während des Garens damit beträufeln, erstmals nach etwa 15 Minuten, wenn der Fisch beginnt, trocken zu werden.

Den Fisch auf einer vorgewärmten Platte anrichten. Die Sauce mit dem Gemüse in einer Sauciere extra dazu reichen und mit Salzkartoffeln und Salat servieren.


----------



## Bondex (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

@all
Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe. Bei den ganzen Rezepten kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Das folgende Rezept habe ich aus unserem Kochbuch „Fisch schmeckt auf 1000-und-eine-Art“ rausgeschrieben. Wir haben dieses Rezept „Hecht badische Art“ schon öfters ausprobiert und ich kann Euch sagen, es ist wirklich sehr lecker!!!

Man braucht für dieses Rezept folgende Zutaten:

300 g durchwachsener Speck
100 g Butter oder Magerine
1/8 l trockenen Weißwein
2 Eßlöffel Semmelbrösel (30 g)
1/2 Teelöffel Fleischextrakt
1 Becher saure Sahne (100 g)
Salz
weißer Pfeffer
Cayennepfeffer

Diese Angaben beziehen sich auf einen Hecht von etwa 1500 g

Vorbereitung: 15 Minuten
Zubereitung: 40 Minuten



Den ausgenommenen und geschuppten Hecht unter kaltem Wasser abspülen und mit Haushaltspapier trockentupfen. Innen salzen, die Haut nicht abziehen. Dadurch bleibt das Fischfleisch saftiger. Hecht mit 100 g in dünne Scheiben geschnittenen Speck belegen. Den übrigen durchwachsenen Speck würfeln. In der Fettpfanne glasig werden lassen. Den Fisch reingeben und mit einer in der Pfanne zerlassenen Butter, oder Magarine übergießen. Fettpfanne in den vorgeheizten Ofen schieben. 
Garzeit: 30 Minuten
Elektroherd: 220 Grad
Gasherd: Stufe 5 oder ½ große Flamme
Alle 10 Minuten mit dem Bratfond übergießen. Nach 20 Minuten den Weißwein zugeben. Aus dem Ofen nehmen, mit Semmelbrösel bestreuen.
Noch mal 4 Minuten in den Ofen schieben und überkrusten. Fisch aus der Pfanne heben, auf einer vorgewärmten Platte anrichten und warm stellen. Fleischextrakt in die Soße rühren. Dann kommt die saure Sahne rein. Mit weißem Pfeffer und Cayennepfeffer würzen und  getrennt zum Fisch servieren. Wenn nötig, Fett abschöpfen.
Beilagen: Petersilienkartoffeln mit Butter und Gurkensalat. Getränk: einen trockenen Weißwein
Guten Appetit!


----------



## muddyliz (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Einfach heiß räuchern. Schmeckt besser als jede Forelle und ist auch nicht trocken.


----------



## hechtler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Hi Boardis,
da ich auch ab und zu einen Hecht zur persönlichen Verwertung mit nach Hause nehme, kann ich euch vielleicht hier einen Link präsentieren, der euch  vielleicht helfen kann auch einen Hecht *Grätenfrei* zu bekommen..viel spaß.....mit bonlessfilet ..ansonsten findet Ihr eine ganz genaue *Bildbeschreibung* in diesem Buch ...
Gruß hechtler


----------



## jurner2000 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Warum nicht mal Hechtfrikadellen?
Hecht filetieren. Perfektion ist hier nicht gefragt. Können ruhig ein paar Grätchen drin bleiben. Das Filet durch`n Wolf drehen. Die entstandene Masse mit Zitonensaft beträufeln. Ein paar Minuten stehen lassen. Dann würzen: Salz, Pfeffer und getrockneter Tymian sind bestens geeignet. Aber auch frische Petersilie kleingehackt. Mit Worchestersauce beträufeln. Alles gut vermengen. Paniermehl und geschlagenes Ei dazu. Es muß eine feste, formbare Masse entstehen. Frikadellen formen. Rapsöl in der Pfanne heiß machen. Von beiden Seiten ein paar Minuten knusprig anbraten. Heiß oder kalt zu genießen. Pur oder mit Dipp. Auch auf`s Brötchen mit einem Salatblatt bestens geeignet. So hat man gleich Proviant für den nächsten Hechtangeltag. 
In diesem Sinne Bon Apetit und Petri Heil!
PS: Als Getränk dazu empfehle ich einen 2006er Riesling von der Mosel. Oder, wer es etwas zünftiger mag, 2 Flaschen SchneiderWeisse. Cheers.


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Mein Tipp


----------



## juchte (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

1 Hecht ca.1,5 kg oder größer,Salz,40g Speck,
50g Butter oder Margarine,1/8 l saure Sahne,
1,5 Teel. Stärkemehl,Zitronensaft

Den Hecht vorbereiten und filetieren,die Portionen auf beiden Seiten salzen und in eine Pfanne legen.Speckwürfel auslassen,auf kleiner Flamme mit Butterverrühren und über die Filletstücke gießen.In der heißen Röhre garen,dabei mehrfach mit dem Fett begießen.Gegen Ende der Bratzeit saure Sahne und Stärkemehl verrühren,den Bratansatz damit löschen und mit Zitronensaft und Salz abschmecken.
Dazu Kartoffen oder Baguette.
Bei ca. 150° 30 Min. je nach Größe
Wir filetieren den Hecht nicht, sondern nehmen ihn als ganzes nur ohne Kopf natürlch.
Den Bauch füllen wir zusätzlich mit frischen Kräutern
Dill,Petersilie oder Sellerie je nach Geschmack und
Wunsch.


----------



## Malagacosta (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hechtrezepte*

Hallo Bondex,
ich habe am 18.5.2008 ein Rezept eingestellt. Das Thema war zwar Zander, ist aber vom Hecht! Schau es dir mal an. Du wirst bestimmt begeistert sein, weil einfach und gut. Viel Spaß.
Malagacosta







v


----------

